# Taste



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Taste is located in Newton, MA and has the only Synesso in the area. The owner, Nik, is always looking to talk about coffee and for feedback on what they serve. Their current roaster is Barismo (in Arlington) for their espresso and Terroir for their drip. In my opinion, they're quickly becoming the best place in Boston for a consistent double shot.

Also has great food.

More...


----------

